# Growing Hops



## flave_7 (18/8/15)

Hey Lads and Ladettes,

I'm giving growing my own hops a go (I live in Padbury). Have got some random rhizomes (POR, Flinders and Weurtenberger). The guy I got them off sent me some hints and recommendations that he uses. Just wondering if anyone has some golden tips they've found that have worked. I'm only trialling these to see what works and what doesn't in my garden, so I won't be too upset if nothing comes of it but preferably I'd like to get some hops eventually. 

Any advice welcome and you never know you may be rewarded with some hops (if I get some!)

Thanks in advance


----------



## mkj (3/9/15)

Most important in Perth seems to be location to avoid hot dry summer - you want somewhere that has good sunlight but avoids the heat of the day. My best ones are growing along the south-east side of the house - get sun in the morning but the roots stay shaded, less hot wind. 

Some varieties seem better too, Hersbrucker grew well.


----------



## The Judge (12/10/15)

I'm in Carine and I grow cascade. It starts late, but then picks up really quickly. Like mkj says, keeping it out of the scolding sun is key, but make sure for at least a good portion of the day there's direct sunlight.

Water all the time, and I feed it with seasol.


----------



## flave_7 (14/10/15)

Cheers. They aren't doing too badly at the moment. See where this takes me.
Flinders




POR



Weurtemberger


----------



## Diesel80 (11/11/15)

Never knew I had two brewers so close to me!
Hops look good. If you get too many next harvest drop me a PM i will magic some away


----------



## flave_7 (13/11/15)

Where you at Diesel?


----------



## Diesel80 (13/11/15)

Greenwood, seriously just up the road.


----------



## flave_7 (14/11/15)

If not hops, definitely a beer at some point!


----------



## blotto (14/11/15)

I'm just up the road in Wanneroo so there are definitely a few hops plants north of the river! Mine didn't have a great year last year, this year I have retic and they seem to be doing much better! I have a few spare Red Earth cuttings growing really well if anyone is interested? I'm happy to give them away for free but if you have a nice hop variety I wouldn't say no to a few cuttings about 10 cm long  

This was just before re-potting out of the seedling green house.





Now they are in these but wont stay in here for long.


----------



## Bruer (14/11/15)

Hey guys, I'm around subiaco and my 1st year POR are going gangbusters.

The cascade are doing okay and will probably go crazy after today's heat.

Would be keen to swap rhizomes for different ones at the end of the season.


----------



## The Judge (14/11/15)

Yeah I'm keen to swap some cascade for whatever's going at the end of the season. 

Wort I wouldn't mind a seedling. When the sun is up tomorrow I'll have a look for a shoot on my cascade to trade ;-)


----------



## blotto (14/11/15)

The Judge said:


> Yeah I'm keen to swap some cascade for whatever's going at the end of the season.
> 
> Wort I wouldn't mind a seedling. When the sun is up tomorrow I'll have a look for a shoot on my cascade to trade ;-)


Hi Judge, cool mate that sounds like a good trade  I'm at work at the moment so give me a few days to get home before you go chopping it yet please, they start wilting really fast so I'd like to take the cutting and get it straight into the seedling tray with the rooting gel. Just to be clear these are cuttings so it's like getting a rhizome only lots smaller  it might take the rest of the season to get going, putting it in the ground or a bigger pot will help it heaps.


----------



## The Judge (16/11/15)

Ok, maybe we can wait until end of season then. Two reasons: (1) dont have to go digging up the plant just yet, and (2) broke my ankle on the weekend so cbf doing anything except sitting with my leg up at the moment!


----------



## blotto (16/11/15)

The Judge said:


> Ok, maybe we can wait until end of season then. Two reasons: (1) dont have to go digging up the plant just yet, and (2) broke my ankle on the weekend so cbf doing anything except sitting with my leg up at the moment!


Oh nuts that's no good mate! Yeah for sure I understand it's all good, in many ways a rhizome swap is much easier for me than trying to grow up a cutting. Hope your not in too much discomfort.


----------



## The Judge (16/11/15)

Wort said:


> Hope your not in too much discomfort.


Sitting at work in the a/c, foot up on desk, trawling through AHB. Not too much discomfort


----------



## flave_7 (19/11/15)

The Judge said:


> Sitting at work in the a/c, foot up on desk, trawling through AHB. Not too much discomfort


Hard life for some! [emoji12]


----------



## flave_7 (19/11/15)

Also just gonna throw this out there. Anyone fancy getting together for a pint in the new year at some point in January? Whether we just all meet somewhere with a few samples of our brews or just go to a pub?


----------



## Bruer (19/11/15)

I'd be keen. Not sure if there's going to be much left after the rellies get done with my kegs though


----------



## blotto (19/11/15)

Sounds good to me, I'll have to brew something that tastes nice, the last two have been disappointing. I do have a Marzen lagering that I'm hoping might be ok.


----------



## Diesel80 (20/11/15)

Sounds good to me.
I am mobile, have party keg setup, though not sure that would fly at a local pub.
Fan of the sample session idea. Even more a fan of it being within a few KMs of my house so I can walk home.

Will have my first APA, my Xmas Ale and possibly a Aussie Pub Ale available by the new year.



Cheers,
D80

Edit: Do I need to join the club to attend, or do I just rock up and drink the coolaide?


----------



## blotto (20/11/15)

Im not a member of the WestCoast Brewers either as im always away for the meetings.


----------



## flave_7 (22/11/15)

I'm not a member of anything. I'm just a home brewer that enjoys beer. Just figure if I've got people nearby that brew and want a pint we can just do a few "official AHB meetings" and if you wanted to a few parks or even if someone wants to open up their home for a couple of hours we should sort something like a beer tasting out. Might learn something (I definitely would) and it could be a bit of a laugh.


----------



## Bruer (22/11/15)

I'm not a member either, like flave just like brewing. I'd be keen to meet up sometime. Where is everyone?


----------



## flave_7 (22/11/15)

Padbury


----------



## The Judge (23/11/15)

Carine


----------



## Diesel80 (23/11/15)

Greenwood


----------



## blotto (23/11/15)

Wanneroo


----------



## Bruer (23/11/15)

Cool. I'm in Wembley.


----------



## flave_7 (1/12/15)

Is anybody growing at the moment? These are my boys! POR, Flinders and Weurtemberger


----------



## BottloBill (1/12/15)

Jeez flav! I hope their not boys:blink:
Just a couple of pics of my ladies hereB)


----------



## flave_7 (5/12/15)

Any views/thoughts pinching the tops of hops off? I've not got heaps of room here and the hops are about 7-8ft. Thinking about trying to get them to go sideways but I hear they're not a fan of that.View attachment 85238


----------



## BottloBill (5/12/15)

flave_7 said:


> Any views/thoughts pinching the tops of hops off? I've not got heaps of room here and the hops are about 7-8ft. Thinking about trying to get them to go sideways but I hear they're not a fan of that.
> 
> 
> 
> ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1449301683.530628.jpg


 Just let them go they will just gro back on themselves. I have tried the horizontal thing this year and it can take a while for them to adapt anyway. I got maybe another 2 metres after going horizontal and then they where spent/exhausted/confused I guess, that being said it is where I have the biggest clusters of flowers producing.


----------



## flave_7 (5/12/15)

Cheers BB. I'll give em a go sideways then as I've got plenty of latticework across the back so heaps of room that way!


----------



## The Judge (4/1/16)

How are you hips growing in this heat guys? Mine have stalled. At about 9 feet they have stopped. Wondering if it's a seasonal thing or they're deficient in something.


----------



## blotto (5/1/16)

Mine have hit the top of trellis at around 9 feet and have been searching for more. I have some leaves turning brown that I'm concerned about, I've looked it up and it could be lacking in nitrogen but I've been putting seasol and power feed on them every 2 weeks.


----------



## flave_7 (7/1/16)

I've been watering daily at the moment. I've got flowers though!!


----------



## flave_7 (9/1/16)

Anyone else see this?

http://www.buzzfeed.com/rachelzarrell/brew-baby-brew?utm_term=.auwG7enkgR


----------



## The Judge (9/1/16)

Yeah. It's not brewing though is it..


----------



## BottloBill (9/1/16)

If the concept got people really excited, then I feel they would of raised a hell of a lot more dosh in a lot less time.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Mardoo (9/1/16)

The PicoBrew Zymatic is primarily being used by professional Brewers to hone recipes. The new one though…meh.


----------



## blotto (9/1/16)

I've seen it and I'd rather a 20l BM with the small malt pipe, make 2 mini kegs at a time.

Edit; I haven't seen the Pico in person just read about them.


----------



## flave_7 (10/1/16)

I just figure it's a coffee pod machine for people who want to say they brew their own beer. Whereas I spent 30 minutes today chewing my neighbours ear off because he asked what was on my taps as pleasant small talk.


----------



## BottloBill (10/1/16)

flave_7 said:


> I just figure it's a coffee pod machine for people who want to say they brew their own beer. Whereas I spent 30 minutes today chewing my neighbours ear off because he asked what was on my taps as pleasant small talk.


And that there is why we don't watch grass grow and paint dry. I like the brewing process to much to even think twice about robot brewing.


----------



## alimac23 (4/4/16)

Hey guys I've just found this thread, I'm up in ocean reef so nice and close to you all too.

Relatively new to brewing, I've brewed a few extract beers and kit and kilo but in the next month or so I'm going to be getting a Grainfather and getting into allgrain.

Just thought I'd say hi as you guys are fairly close to me.


----------



## blotto (4/4/16)

Hi alimac, yeah we have a few up this way we should start a northern suburbs brewing club, or maybe a northern arm of the Westcoast brewers. I've thought about joining them plenty of times but I'm always away for half the meetings every year.


----------



## Alimacoz (4/4/16)

Hi Wort!

A northern suburbs arm sounds good to me, do you any the NOR guys ever do brew days together?


----------



## flave_7 (5/4/16)

Sounds good to me. I've just put a lemon pale ale in a keg so will be ready around the end of May if anyone wants to come sample it [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## alimac23 (6/4/16)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## alimac23 (6/4/16)

Looking forward to getting my Grainfather so I can start getting into it properly


----------



## alimac23 (8/4/16)

Hey guys, quick question for you all, does anyone know the PH of the water up our way (ocean reef)?


----------



## blotto (9/4/16)

This is what I go off but its a little old.

Lemon Pale sounds intresting! 

View attachment PM-#9462347-v1-DWQ_Data_Sheet_Wanneroo_2013.PDF


----------



## alimac23 (15/4/16)

Thanks Wort! Definitely going to have to do some mash water adjustment to get that in the 5.2-5.6 range!

The Grainfather is on its way, due to be delivered next Wednesday, it come with a free kit, the black jack dry stout kit, has anyone tried this kit?


----------



## alimac23 (18/4/16)

Hey guys is there anywhere in Perth to get some good quality grain from? I haven't got a mill at present so somewhere that would mill it for me too would be good.


----------



## blotto (18/4/16)

I have a mill so if you need to mill anything just give me a yell. I'm not home every weekend tho so does make it a little hard. You can get grain from brewmart and they'll mill it for you. Or the brew shop in greenwood just started stocking grain give them a call to see if they will mill it for you. Maybe get some rice hulls if someone else is doing your milling. Good luck with the grainfather I'd love one of those.


----------



## alimac23 (18/4/16)

Thanks Wort that's very kind, I'll get a mill eventually, any recommendations for a decent one?

I'll give the greenwood guys a shout as they are close, looking at the sacks of grain and they look to be a lot cheaper, we'll have to see if we can get a few of us NOR and maybe split a couple of sacks?


----------



## blotto (18/4/16)

Yeah I have a heap in the cupboard, o keep them fresh and bug free I use the large vacuum bags that your supposed put your doonas in over the winter to save space.

I actually have 2 mills currently (don't tell the wife) both are mash master, one has the old 2 inch rollers and the new one had the smaller fluted rollers. Haven't had a chance to use the fluted yet.


----------



## alimac23 (18/4/16)

Ah nice that sounds like a great idea, I've got a vacuum sealer with loads of rolls so I could vac them back up for storage, just contacted brewcraft and they said they can supply grain that's ready milled, I asked them to send over a price list.

Thanks, I'll keep an eye out for a mash master, do they work fairly well?


----------



## Diesel80 (18/4/16)

Ali, I just lost a whole bag of grain to weavils. I need a replacement. I have a mill and I am in Greenwood.

I can get the bag or bags and can mill you up some for a batch you can store or use. Where are you based?

I was helped get started in All grain by another member who milled me some grain so happy to pay it forward.
Send me a message if you like.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## alimac23 (18/4/16)

Hey Diesel, I'm up in ocean reef so super close, thanks very much that's awesome!

I'll brew the grainkids kit that's coming with the Grainfather but I've got a load of centennial and Amarillo hops, any suggestions for a nice ale using those two?


----------



## Diesel80 (18/4/16)

I just did an English Ale base, with Amarillo bittering, EKG in the Cube / No chill and then hit it with some West Coast Ale yeast. Was a pretty good drop for a mixture of beer styles!
I have the basics of the recipe I can provide you.

Not tried any centennial yet, but I bought a bag to branch out. Might try in a heavy winter beer. Winter IPA or something hearty!

Cheers,
D80


----------



## blotto (18/4/16)

This is what i put my grain in or something like that http://m.ebay.com.au/itm/18-X-Large-Vacuum-Storage-Bags-70-x-100-/301842780044?nav=SEARCH

My mash master workes great i just find i get plenty of flour if i dont condition my malt. Ive heard the new style with the fluted rollers work great with little flour. My system bogs down when i have too much flour.


----------



## alimac23 (18/4/16)

Thanks Diesel that's very kind, I wouldn't mind trying that brew, been thinking about trying make an allgrain version of an extract kit coopers put together called centenarillo ale, it was a great drop!


----------



## alimac23 (18/4/16)

Thanks Wort, I'll checkout the new one with the fluted rollers


----------



## The Judge (19/4/16)

I buy 25kg bags from Brewmart every 4-6 months and then get speciality grains shipped from Full Pint over east. Actually about the same price and a damn lot more convenient than getting it from Brewmart as it's such a fecking trek.


----------



## BottloBill (19/4/16)

I wonder if this thread can get generally back on topic before it hits the six month mark


----------



## blotto (20/4/16)

BottloBill said:


> I wonder if this thread can get generally back on topic before it hits the six month mark


Fair enough, has everyone finished harvesting? Here is my haul.








Who is planning to chop their bines back before they die off and who is planning to just leave them till they brown off? I've heard that leaving them till they brown off is beneficial as they draw the nutrients back in the roots. I think I'll chop mine tho as the dog will eat anything that fits in its mouth and I have a few old cones that I missed the window for harvesting, I don't want them to end up on the ground because they'll automatically end up as dog food.


----------



## The Judge (2/5/16)

Don't have to worry about chopping like back. The dog did that for me.... F*cker.


----------



## flave_7 (6/5/16)

My first year growing hops, also my first year as a dad so I kinda didn't plan properly with my hops. Also saw them get a bit of neglect during late summer (my own fault I know!) so I probably could've harvested more than the handful of Flinders than I did. My POR didn't develop flowers or cones and I have a weurtemberger that is almost a late bloomer but again no flowers or anything. But I learned a heap this year!
1) plant pots (the size I had) just won't cut it. They need boxes.
2) water logging is a real thing but at the same time they need regular feeding.
3) positioning is everything. That midday sun did some real damage in summer and at the same time need to be protected from the wind.

Can't wait for next year and hopefully get it a bit more right!


----------



## flave_7 (16/8/16)

Anyone want a POR crown?

I have 2 $15 each. I'm in Padbury if anyone is interested.


----------



## blotto (29/8/16)

I have a large Victoria rhizome up for grabs. See pic with stubbie holder for scale. It's in a 6L bag. Will cost you a six pack of Gage Roads atomic pale ale or similar
. I'm not interested in posting sorry.
Edit: that's Victoria not Vic Secret just so we're clear.


----------



## Mardoo (29/8/16)

Nice rhizome! Great hop!


----------



## blotto (29/8/16)

Thanks Mardoo, Yeah they are good this one has a heap of heads on it so should take off.


----------



## blotto (30/8/16)

And sold


----------



## pie man (2/9/16)

Hi troops, ive noticed that the perth heat is a big problem for growing hops. Can extra watering decrease the effects of the extreme heat? I planted two rhizomes a few months back, they are doing well right now but will be in the heat during summer.


----------



## Bruer (19/9/16)

I had POR and Cascade in pots last year. They grew okay and I got a little bit off them. The crowns are pretty big now and I shifted them to bigger pots. I used potting mix with well composted cow shit and a big layer of pea straw mulch. Regular watering too. Probably everyday or every second day.


----------



## Aussie Mick (7/11/16)

Bruer said:


> I'm not a member either, like flave just like brewing. I'd be keen to meet up sometime. Where is everyone?


Did anything come of this? 

I'd be keen to meet up and learn new stuff. I'm in Padbury too


----------



## Bruer (19/11/16)

Not sure if anything did, at least not that I'm aware. I'm still keen to meet up. I'm away for 2 weeks, but will be back after that.


----------



## flave_7 (21/11/16)

Bruer said:


> Not sure if anything did, at least not that I'm aware. I'm still keen to meet up. I'm away for 2 weeks, but will be back after that.


I did see this guys but I've just been away and what with christmas coming up I figure people will be busy with families and friends etc. so what about trying to sort something for January?

Also depending on response shall we say if everyone could bring a 6 pack and then we can just sample each beer?

I figure do a saturday or sunday arvo? I'm happy to have some people to me (I'm in Padbury) or if anyone else wants to volunteer to host?


----------



## The Judge (8/12/16)

Yep, I'm in Duncraig and would happily drive the back streets back from Padbury. Keep this forum updated about a day and time. I've got an IPA (similar to the Little Dove new world PA) and a pale ale for January which I'd happily share (assuming the IPA lasts that long...)


----------



## Bruer (24/12/16)

I've currently got an Ordinary Bitter, Pils and blackberry cider on tap. I'm off the NZ today but will be back early January. I'm near subi and would probably just sample a few beers to avoid entanglements with the po po. Happy to bring sharable amounts though (like others, assuming that I don't kick the kegs)


----------



## Diesel80 (30/12/16)

I have a brown ale hitting fermenter today, and have a bitters on tap too, not sure how much is left though.
I would be interested in a catch up but would need some prior notice to get organised.

I am close enough to Padbury.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## pie man (5/1/17)

Gday WA brewers, i just noticed some flowers on my Kracanup hop plant. Its a bit early for flowers....isn't it?!


----------

